

How to Get Speaking Gigs - swombat
http://webwallflower.wordpress.com/2009/09/28/5-gig-tips/

======
danw
It's easy, just ask conferences. Finding good speakers is hard for organisers
and they're glad to have things made easier for themselves.

Previous experience helps a lot. There are a lot of small user groups and
barcamps which are ideal for practice.

------
ilyak
"Start a Vlog" are there a real number of people watching these?

For me, if it's not in text, it's out: whether in video or podcast.

~~~
wooby
Seriously - "show me the code." I like to listen to people when they're
brilliant, even if they don't have great speaking skills.

~~~
dagw
Please no. Listening to someone mumbling incoherently in monotonous broken
English for 30 minutes, never once lifting their eyes from the notes in front
of them, is not my idea of fun, no matter how brilliant they might be. Not
only is it no fun, it is a complete waste of time for everybody involved.

I'd rather listen to an enthusiastic and engaging grad student than a dull,
rambling leader in the field.

